# Archery instructor course, Ottawa, Nov 6-7



## trexrabbit (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you interested in teaching archery? Here's the clinic for you! When you complete this workshop, you will be a
"trained" "Instructor of Beginner Archers". If you also submit some
paperwork (e.g. lesson plan, observation plan, range layout, emergency action plan, several
feedback sheets on your teaching from students and 1 from another
coach) and complete an on-line ethics exam, you will be a "certified"
instructor. In either case, you can then instruct beginners and you
will be registered under the National Coaching Certification Program
(NCCP). The ethics exam is the same for all sport coaches across
Canada, so you may already have done it for another sport.

Clinic dates:
Sat. Nov. 6, 9am-5pm
Sun. Nov. 7, 9am-4pm

Course fee: $115 per person. (cheque made out to course instructor, Bruce Savage)

Location: "That Hunting and Fishing Store",
6179 Perth St, Richmond, ON 613-838-8828
This is on the main street in Richmond. Moodie drive becomes Perth St. The store is in a mall, beside the CIBC branch. The LCBO is in the same mall.
Directions to Richmond from the south: Hwy 416, west on Brophy (Bankfield, #8), north on Eagleson, west on Perth St
Directions to Richmond from the north: Hwy 416, west on Fallowfield, south on Richmond Rd, which becomes Perth St

Participants need to be OAA members. Membership can be purchased the first day of the course. Please bring the completed membership application and waiver (downloaded from the OAA site) and a cheque for $45, made out to the Ontario Association of Archers.

Electronic copies of the workbook and reference manual will be sent
out in advance and hard copies will be provided at the workshop. It's
helpful if participants can read the manual before the workshop, but
not mandatory.

Please email ( [email protected] ) or phone me (613) 731-7805 to register and if you have
questions. For registration, I will send you a profile form to fill out and return to me, along with the a cheque for the course fee ($115, made out to Bruce Savage, the course instructor). My mail address is:

Carolann Elliott
43 Sienna Pvt
Ottawa, ON
K1G 6M1


Sincerely,

Carolann Elliott
Ottawa Archers


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

T t t


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Any chance on coming to Peterborough Ontario (or somewhere close to) to do a similar course?


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Cory J~ said:


> Any chance on coming to Peterborough Ontario (or somewhere close to) to do a similar course?


Cory, if you contact Bruce he will be able to give you the details on how to get a course in Peterborough. [email protected]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

captan t can we get oaa records posted please asap ..as they have been submitted months ago by peter garette thanks


----------

